# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Distributed Machine Learning Toolkit, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - dmtk.io

github.com/Microsoft/DMTK

"Microsoft open sources Distributed Machine Learning Toolkit for more efficient big data research"

by George Thomas Jr.
November 12, 2015

----------

